# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Neue AO - Was tippt ihr, wann sie endlich kommt?

## jan_mediklin

Wollen wir ein paar Wetten abschlieen?
Was tippt ihr - wann wird die neue Approbationsordnung in Kraft treten?

Seit gefhlt 20 Jahren wird daran herumgeschraubt und immer wieder werden wir vertrstet... also, was meint ihr? Noch in den nchsten 10 Jahren?

----------


## baugruen

> Seit gefhlt 20 Jahren wird daran herumgeschraubt und immer wieder werden wir vertrstet... also, was meint ihr? Noch in den nchsten 10 Jahren?


ich glaube, das sind nicht nur gefhlte 20 Jahre  :hmmm...:  
mein tipp ist, dass es in 5 Jahren soweit sein wird. Also 2020.

Ich setze ne tte gummibren  :hmmm...:

----------


## Malzkaffee

Ich glaube die lassen das wieder bleiben, schlielich kann auch so jede Uni machen was sie will. Und bisher haben sie ja auch nichts gebacken bekommen. War da nicht irgendso eine Sache, wo sie das Physikum an die Gesellenprfung fr Zahntechniker angleichen wollten?

----------


## baugruen

> War da nicht irgendso eine Sache, wo sie das Physikum an die Gesellenprfung fr Zahntechniker angleichen wollten?


what? noch nie gehrt, aber denkbar wre es wohl. 




> Ich glaube die lassen das wieder bleiben, schlielich kann auch so jede Uni machen was sie will. Und bisher haben sie ja auch nichts gebacken bekommen.


das ist richtig, ich glaube, das ist vielen profs auch ganz recht so, mglichst viel macht in ihrer hand zu behalten und niemand schert sich drum bzw. niemand kann etwas dagegen sagen, weil sie halt die sonnenknige ihres eigenen reiches sind.

----------

